# 2004 Frontier King Cab Front Speakers



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

2004 Frontier King Cab 2-door, 2WD XE, 4 cylinder, just got this in December. Truck is 100 miles away in a small town, need to replace front speakers, so I'd like to buy speakers in advance and take them up. 

I can't find *ANYWHERE* on the Internet where anyone actually *KNOWS* the door speaker size for these. Various know-nothings have posted to try sources like Crutchfield, but they list two speaker sizes for 2004 Frontier, 6.5 and 5.25 inches. Maybe 6.5 is for front, and 5.25 for the rear doors (which I don't have).

I'm thinkin' 6.5 inches, just because my 1998 Frontier regular cab used 6.5 inch speakers (those had like no fabric remaining). *DOES ANYONE REALLY KNOW ????* 

Yeah, I know Nissan (Thanks !!!) had those little nubs on the 1998 which hindered using aftermarket speakers unless the nub was cut off or a corresonding hole was drilled in the speaker frame, and that the Nissan wire connector was also proprietary (note to self: take soldering supplies).

SO, if you KNOW the front door speaker size for 2004 Frontier, please share.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

if i remember mine correctly, there is some kind of plastic adapter on the speaker. I'm pretty sure i put 5.25 MB quarts in mine when i still had it.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

My 1998 Frontier has those plastic adapter rings and it uses 6.5 speakers. I'll report back and post once I take the panel off (maybe in two weeks) and find out for sure. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's 6-1/2," but 5-1/4" speakers typically offer a lot more choices and can be used with the appropriate adapter plates. The nice thing about Crutchfield is that they will show you what will fit your vehicle and provide the adapter for the speaker and the wiring harness, along with installation instructions to make it an easy install. I've been using them for over a decade and their prices are fair and service is top notch. If you purchase from them, you shouldn't need that soldering iron!


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks, that helps a lot, explains things, and gives me more options. I don't mind the soldering.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Now I've jinxed myself: I bought 5.25 inch speakers too, so now I have those and the 6.5 ones to take.

This now ensures that it will have "Nissan-only" proprietary size speakers not found anywhere else on the planet !!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Toyota used them, too, if it makes you feel any better...


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

BASTARDS !!!


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> Toyota used them (poprietary speakers), too, if it makes you feel any better...





Cusser said:


> BASTARDS !!!!



Ding, ding, ding,ding - we have a winner, SMJ !!!

Three years ago I installed 6.5 inch speakers in the similar 1998 Frontier regular cab my daughter drives, just had to cut off a plastic nub in the mounting ring (or could've drilled a corresponding hole in the speaker frame) and had to solder the new speaker terminals because the Frontier ones used a proprietary connector.

I needed to replace the door speakers in my recently-acquired 2004 Frontier King Cab. Internet searching and posting on two Frontier forums for a few weeks led me to find that nobody actually KNEW what size speakers they would take, even sites like Crutchfield. So, knowing that the 1998 used 6.5 inch speakers, I bought a set off those and also bought a pair of 5.25 inch speakers, since that truck is 100 miles away.

Anyway, after taking the door panels off, found out that Nissan apparently thought too many were taking away their replacement speaker business and had changed to a one-piece speaker/mount using three mounting screws, used a speaker with the positive and negatives opposite to every other speaker I have ever seen, and still used a proprietary connector. 



























Anyway, the 6.5 inch speakers would fit and not hit the window when down (Dual DS Series #DS652) if I drilled four holes four mounting with sheet-metal screws supplied with the speakers. I also stripped the speaker wires a little (without cutting) and spliced in the wires supplied. Then I pushed the wire harness to the inside part of the door, and connected everything up. 

Thanks a bunch, Nissan !!! When I had joked here that by buying both 6.5 and 5.25 inch speaker sets in advance, I was assuring that Nissan would have some "specialty" ones, and I was right.


----------

